# Friesian Trotters



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've loved Friesians since watching "Ladyhawke" at age 8. Around age 12 I was researching them feverishly. And I was always fascinated by their early history as racing trotters in Friesland (even though I'm not a racing fan). They are still raced today, both in harness and under saddle. I have some photos that I love from a prominent barn and I thought I'd share w/everybody. Please, remember, this are NOT my photos, so I placed a watermark on them. Visit the website to see much more!! 

*Gouden Swipe (Golden Whip). Wolvega race track, Netherlands. April 25, 2009.*



















The Golden Whip winners, Friesian gelding Christiaan with Klaas Postma, with a time of 2.12.7 on the 1100 meter run. He also won the Golden Whip in 2002 and 2003. 


















Traditionally Friesians were raced in _sjees_, but modernly in sulkies.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Very neat! 
I love a big black horse.  
I'd like to see them race under saddle


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I love Friesians...
If only I was rich. lol


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Ridden Trotters*

Female riders showing the ridden trot race! 

*Lady's Day. May 2, 2009.*


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Very neat! I don't know much of anything about the history of the breed. I never knew they were raced as trotters. Neat thread.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Ridden Trot History*

The ridden trot races became popular in the late 17th or 18th century when Friesians lost their ground as farming horses. They were starting to become the wealthy man's carriage horse, but the farmers who still loved their "Dancing Plow Horses" would race them at circuses or events.

Here is an event where they show off Traditional ridden-trot attire on horse _and_ rider. The Friesians went only in Driving blinders w/ traditional Rose bit and a small orange blanket and were ridden bareback!


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

that's really neat, thanks for sharing =]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous pictures. I would imagine that it would be hard to sit bareback on them when they are in a racing trot. Especially as animated as they are. WOW. I love fresians, they are so gorgeous.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

That's crazy, didn't know they did that. 

Never been impressed with the breed, they are pretty, but not very smart. My first horse was a friesian/tb cross that was a little off his rocker, and most of the purebreds at the farm I got him from were even worse.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

lol...I know the girl in that last photo: she and her sister are good friends of the people who bred my horse  Both of them are very involved with the historical events and competitions over in Friesland.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

This makes me quite upset.. I knew they were bred for driving rather than riding, but...

I don't get it, while fresians are so popular and loved, standardbreds are really looked down upon ''because they're only bred for racing''! Well, at least this prooves that that's not any proof that the horses are bad or useless outside the racing track! 

Thanks for the info and lovely photos.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

They are pretty but I sure never liked riding them. They have the most odd rolling canter. It's hard to describe. One of the Friesian breeders here said it was because they were meant to be carriage horses and not ridden but I told her that didn't make any sense because Freisians had been ridden for a *LONG* time!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Zab said:


> This makes me quite upset.. I knew they were bred for driving rather than riding, but...
> 
> I don't get it, while fresians are so popular and loved, standardbreds are really looked down upon ''because they're only bred for racing''! Well, at least this prooves that that's not any proof that the horses are bad or useless outside the racing track!
> 
> Thanks for the info and lovely photos.


It might be because when it comes to looks Friesians are far superior to Standardbreds. I was reading the 'breed least liked thread' and the people that didn't like Standards often mention their looks. Personally, I have to agree. But I'm sure the people that own them like their looks.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't like fresians looks  
And standies looks so different, some are..less pretty.. but most looks like any other horse, especially when they'vew been ridden for a while. I don'rt think the horse in my avatar is very ugly.. 

Most people I've heard just don't like them because of their gaits, or as they say ''you can't ride them because they're bred for races''...


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Honestly, sounds like you should start hanging around different people :wink: I've heard nothing but good things about standardbreds. Maybe I'm just not close enough to a large population of them to hear more people's comments.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

No, pretty much what I said. And like I also said, I'm pretty sure that the people that own them don't have a problem with their looks. We've had several at the barn where I board. It's preference like anything else. 

But, this is probably a discussion more for the least breed liked thread instead of the Frieisan thread. :lol:


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Sara; move to sweden!  We're lovely here! (honestly.. you get healthy, ridden, young and never raced standies for 100-300usd, sometimes less.. you woldn't even get a foal of any other breed for that price.. >< All because ''they're bred to race, not to ride'')

Solon: But that's pretty much it with all breeds.. Lots of breeds are simple and everyday-ish, but they're not as loathed as standies.. and the excuse is always ''they're bred for trotting/racing''.. :3 I find it rather silly when one of the more expencive breeds are also bred for trotting and racing! Nobody say they're bad horses because of that... I suppose they don't know..I wonder what they'd do if they didn't know about standies..

But you're right, it's not the right thread..


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Solon said:


> They are pretty but I sure never liked riding them. They have the most odd rolling canter. It's hard to describe. One of the Friesian breeders here said it was because they were meant to be carriage horses and not ridden but I told her that didn't make any sense because Freisians had been ridden for a *LONG* time!


They started out as riding horses, were changed into carriage horses, and are now trying to be changed back into riding horses again.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone riding a trot like that bareback on a Friesian has my utmost respect!

These are fabulous. Thanks for sharing!




QHDragon said:


> Never been impressed with the breed, they are pretty, but not very smart. My first horse was a friesian/tb cross that was a little off his rocker, and



Well there is your problem, he was crossed with a TB.  Every Friesian I've dealt with has been very bright.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Zab said:


> I don't like fresians looks



You must be out of your mind.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats so awesome! I never knew they were races! I absolutly adore friesians! I have just started working with a friesian mare for her owner, shes the first friesian ive ever touched, and its fantastic!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

No, I don't like them 
I've seen a few that looks ok, and one that was gorgeous (but he looked like a draft/fresian mix) I just don't like their necks, they're weird, I don't think the hindquarters fit well with the rest of the horse and the ''waist'' looks strangeled.. I like their manes and on some of them their faces, but I generally don't like the looks of fresians, especially how their high, unaturally bent necks looks on many individuals, but also their bodies  It takes something else than a black coat, long mane and curved neck to get my heart glowing 

And I don't really like their minds either, not my type of horse at all. 



Rissa said:


> You must be out of your mind.


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh wow! I love Friesens but now I love them more! Never knew they went in trotting races! Neat thread! I love their colour,size and trotting action!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Rissa said:


> Anyone riding a trot like that bareback on a Friesian has my utmost respect!
> 
> These are fabulous. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> ...


 
Naw, I don't think it had anything to do with being crossed with a TB, not all TBs are hot monsters either, and a lot of crosses (anglo arab, appendix qh) loose all the hotness when crossed. None of the purebreds I have met were nice either, they are smart but in a devious type of way. I also agree with Jab, I don't like their head and neck.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'd have to agree with the 'off the rocker' comment about them. I never could figure out if it was owner-related or breed, but hearing someone else make that comment makes me even more curious. The two I worked with in our medieval group were flat out lunatics. I had always wanted a friesian until I worked around them. Now, you couldn't pay me a billion dollars to own one. But they are pretty.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Solon said:


> I'd have to agree with the 'off the rocker' comment about them. I never could figure out if it was owner-related or breed, but hearing someone else make that comment makes me even more curious. The two I worked with in our medieval group were flat out lunatics. I had always wanted a friesian until I worked around them. Now, you couldn't pay me a billion dollars to own one. But they are pretty.


With that kind of money I'd own one as a pasture pet


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

LOL!!!

I wouldn't you still have to handle them!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

They're not that bad  You can get them to go nicely from the pasture to the stall.. or put up fences between the stall and pasture and let them run free! 

Or use some of the money to hire a stable guy xD


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

wow Zab I thought I was the only one! I don't really care for their looks either. I don't think their ugly, but I prefer other kinds of horses.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

That's it! Hire someone.

LOL! I'd rather have a herd of Perch's. :lol:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yay, I finally found the video I was looking for!

I wanted to find a clip of the traditional "bareback" races they have in Joure to show you how the riders actually sit: they lean waaaaay back with their feet sticking out front. How they keep from bouncing off, I do not know, I certainly couldn't do it! I guess it distributes the riders weight more and really lets the horse use its shoulder...also I imagine there are obvious perks for the male riders :lol:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Also, here are some horses in the traditional sjees. They are tall, hard to get into, and pretty darn uncomfortable to ride in, but they look very cool. People are absolutely nuts for show driving over there.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I have seen some south American gaited horse racing where men lean way way back like that. I can't remember what it's called. Starts with an A. 

Those driving horses are amazing. Gosh, look at them move.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd love to know the official reason for that riding style.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I've read that the reason the people on those gaited horses in South America do it is to allow them to gait faster. Frees up their shoulders.

It's scary to watch though, and they fly on pavement. I doubt I'll be able to find them since I actually WANT to show someone.












My knees ache from watching these.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow...you could not pay me to race down a traffic-filled road like that :shock:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. I felt so sorry for the horse in that second vid, Rissa. Kinda makes you wonder how many times a day something like that happens.  I wonder why they think it is a good idea to race on asphault, is it just for the sound?


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Solon said:


> That's it! Hire someone.
> 
> LOL! I'd rather have a herd of Perch's. :lol:


 
Well, Idunno why you'd pay the price tag on a Friesian just to have it stand in a field, then pay someone money to take care of it. The Friesian will bond with the person you're paying because you can't take the time to understand him. :?

I'm confused as to why you would depreciate Friesians when, traditionally, Percheron's are the hardest to handle amongst all the drafters. They're quite bulldogish and not as docile. When not raised & trained correctly they become what I call snobbish. They're very French!! :lol:


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> Never been impressed with the breed, they are pretty, but not very smart. My first horse was a friesian/tb cross that was a little off his rocker, and most of the purebreds at the farm I got him from were even worse.
> 
> Naw, I don't think it had anything to do with being crossed with a TB, not all TBs are hot monsters either, and a lot of crosses (anglo arab, appendix qh) loose all the hotness when crossed. None of the purebreds I have met were nice either, they are smart but in a devious type of way. I also agree with Jab, I don't like their head and neck.


Sounds to me that you didn't get the chance to know the breed. :wink: No animal is devious, as this requires a thought of malice. You have to understand them. Like *Rissa* said, Friesians are very smart. Like Arabians, big thinking smart. What I think you find "devious" is actually the Friesian testing you. He wants to see if he can respect you, and you respect him.

They're not like Stock types, who have what I call a "dog like" mentality. Stock horses were raised to work for man. They're docile and obedient. Friesians aren't like that. So actually, they aren't a good choice to cross if you're looking to weed out "hotness" of another breed. A Stock horse is.

If a Friesian doesn't respect you...or if you don't respect him...forget it! And then the horses demeanor goes down hill if allowed to continue in such a relationship. As with any poor relationship!

So in my mind, a lot of problems with Friesians IS because of the owner, or trainer, or rider, or handler. :-(


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I find it hypocritical that you guys complain about the stereotypes surrounding your breed of choice, then bash another breed.

Not all fresians are "off their rocker". Not all standies are ruined by the track, not all Tb's are "hot monsters". You will never help your breed by steryeotyping other breeds.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm a fan of the breed, even though my stud colt is only half.  The fulls have a tendency to be lazy and harder to fit up then other breeds, and these sometimes gives them a 'stubborn' title.. when in reality they're just out of shape. 

Very neat pictures, thanks to everyone who shared!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree Mirror. Friesians can and normally do bond so tightly with one person. It makes it a little harder for an outsider to come in and do anything.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Zab said:


> This makes me quite upset.. I knew they were bred for driving rather than riding, but...
> 
> I don't get it, while fresians are so popular and loved, standardbreds are really looked down upon ''because they're only bred for racing''! Well, at least this prooves that that's not any proof that the horses are bad or useless outside the racing track!
> 
> Thanks for the info and lovely photos.


I think the misconception w/Standardberds is that these people are looking at the SPORT of racing as opposed to the horse. We have a ton of race track breeding Standardbred farms here. There was one at the facility I boarded at when younger. They kept their horses in 24/7 unless they were training or racing, or being groomed for ten minutes by a hired hand. They certainly weren't ugly, but many of them were stall mad. I felt so bad for them! 

However, on the other hand, we also have numerous breed rescues who take them off the tracks or when they breakdown and recondition them into all arounders. 

Basically, it's just typical racist attitude. Those people are just ignorant and close-minded. 

With Friesians, they were not breed to race. It's just something that came up for the farmer's to do w/them after the heavies and machines came in and took over farming operations. Something that kept the breed in the spotlight. Today, it's just something to do to show their heritage. A way to honour the horse and it's journey through history with us. It's no where near as competitive as Horse Racing of Standardbreds or TB's.

Most original breeds weren't _bred_ for anything but to be all-use livestock... work the farm, ride to the market and buggy ride to church on Sundays (of course terms vary by region.:wink. It's people who came in and shaped the horses as we evolved through history. 

Any horse in the right hands can potentially do anything with variable limitations.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, standies here are known to be well handeled, ''gentlemens'' and nice with pretty much everything from the ground; loading, clipping, shoing, leading... BUT useless to ride because they ''_will break if you put a saddle on them_'' (my favourite one) , ''_go crazy and run off with you'' or ''just can't win dressage shows_'' (as if that's the only way to judge how good a horse is under saddle). Most of them have a more natural life (pastures, hay etc) than many competition horses, and almost none is kept in at 24/7.

But the first mistake people do is to expect that since the horse is 5 years old and doesn't buck off the saddle (since it's used to harnesses and so) it's just to start riding without shooling it at all.. Or they take it straight from the track, in top shape and reduces the daily training, that might be to run at high speed for an hour, to just stand still in the pasture or ride a little.. not enough work for a horse in that condition! And then the horses gets stressed out and spooky..
Plus, most people buy standies since they can't afford more (_and thus maybe won't put lots of money on training and good tack either_) or because they can't afford more and are .. less experienced. They might think that any saddle is good as long as it fits somewhat/doesn't slide away too much, that the horse is half skinny and with no topline whatsoever since it's that breed, not because they need other food and training... Not to be mean but beause they don't know better, or it's young kids with parents that doesn't know enough and doesn't see that the horse really needs a different saddle, like their kid tells them..And then what people see is these standies that just doesn't have a chance to be pretty and work well..
Or, they're a bit like me; I didn't put much money on buying the horse, but I spend money and time on proper training and tack and my horse looks ok, but I don't want to compte but just trailride, and people won't see my good horse. Or they won't recognize him as standie since he dont look like the standies they imagine..

I will be very surprised if a standardbred ever win Grand Prix.. but that doesn't mean they're bad horses to ride. Or that they're just ''good enough'' as riding horses for those who doesn't want to compete. They're perfect riding horses for people who likes to trail ride and want safe, willing and forward horses, or pretty much anyone who likes this kind of horse but isn't into competing or showing at least dressage... Possibly much better than a top-bred warmblood would be - for that task. And I'm sure that if more dressage-interested people started owning them, there would be standies in at least the lower levels of dressage too. And they're good at..what's it called? ''Distans'' in swedish, you ride a really long way on time and your horse need to be calm and in good enough shape and so when you reach the finish.... Only arabs are generally better at that. But that doesn't count appearantly, it's not ''good enough'' riding to make them decent riding horses. Although I can't imagine any unmuscled horse that doesn't carry properly with their bodies to be able to win such contests without injuring themselves and fail at the veterinary gate at the finish..

Anyway, I'm stealing the thread again


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> Well, Idunno why you'd pay the price tag on a Friesian just to have it stand in a field, then pay someone money to take care of it. The Friesian will bond with the person you're paying because you can't take the time to understand him. :?
> 
> I'm confused as to why you would depreciate Friesians when, traditionally, Percheron's are the hardest to handle amongst all the drafters. They're quite bulldogish and not as docile. When not raised & trained correctly they become what I call snobbish. They're very French!! :lol:


In case you weren't able to follow along, we were joking.

I have never heard that Percheron's were the hardest to handle, and thankfully I didn't experience that with mine. I'm not sure where you got your information but it's seems entirely lacking.


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Rissa said:


> You must be out of your mind.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I agree with you. I think they are absolutely stunning creatures! Gorgeous & the way they move .......


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

BerkleysTops said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I agree with you. I think they are absolutely stunning creatures! Gorgeous & the way they move .......



Oh I was just teasin'. I know evderyone has different opinions. I personally never find it necessary to voice that i find a horse or a breed ugly or stupid or lazy. If I can show off Keegan, I always take the time. 

I have seen some FUG Friesians. So they're not all beautiful!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

There are pretty and less pretty individuals in every breed, and there is no breed or horse that everyone will find stunning


----------



## FriesianCatRider (Nov 13, 2008)

"So in my mind, a lot of problems with Friesians IS because of the owner, or trainer, or rider, or handler. :sad: "

I totally agree with MirrorStage2009 and will point out as one author wrote, problems are always caused by the rider. It is not the horse!

Regarding a Friesian not being very bright, this is just nonsense and we can start an entirely new topic on all of the cross breeding being done now. A Friesian and a TB? I think that may be your answer right there and I actually cringed at the thought! This coming from someone who grew up riding TB's.

By the way, my Friesian is beyond intelligent, is a purebred from Holland and has one of the most glorious "rolling canters" you can imagine. It's like sitting in a rocking chair. He also thinks he's a TB when we are out on trail and the immense power he has is unbelievable! 

The trot is not understood by someone who just likes to be a passenger on a horse instead of an active participant. I lost 30lbs after getting my Friesian and I was not that heavy to begin with from all of the leg and balancing that is needed to properly ride a Friesian. Sure, switching to any other horse will be easier but that what makes it all fun! Besides, he really is gorgeous in everyway.

At the end of the day, I love my horse, he loves me and shows it in all of the little things he does that could be deemed as intelligence: lowering and opening his mouth for the bridle as soon as he sees it, picking up his saddle pad off of the stall door when I am walking towards him with the saddle, coming on command from the paddock when called, walking with no halter/joining up with me, greeting me everyday by walking up to me and placing his head on my shoulder for a hug and staying there for a long time).

This is what this breed is all about!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> Well, Idunno why you'd pay the price tag on a Friesian just to have it stand in a field, then pay someone money to take care of it. The Friesian will bond with the person you're paying because you can't take the time to understand him. :?
> 
> I'm confused as to why you would depreciate Friesians when, traditionally, Percheron's are the hardest to handle amongst all the drafters. They're quite bulldogish and not as docile. When not raised & trained correctly they become what I call snobbish. They're very French!! :lol:


 
My grandfather use to raise percherons for use on his farm and I would often jump up on them in the feild when I was younger (even though I was not suppose to). They were extremely easy to handle and are my favorite draft breed. I have never found one that was snobbish, bulldogish, or un-docile. Someday I hope to own a few of them. 




MirrorStage2009 said:


> Sounds to me that you didn't get the chance to know the breed. :wink: No animal is devious, as this requires a thought of malice. You have to understand them. Like *Rissa* said, Friesians are very smart. Like Arabians, big thinking smart. What I think you find "devious" is actually the Friesian testing you. He wants to see if he can respect you, and you respect him.
> 
> They're not like Stock types, who have what I call a "dog like" mentality. Stock horses were raised to work for man. They're docile and obedient. Friesians aren't like that. So actually, they aren't a good choice to cross if you're looking to weed out "hotness" of another breed. A Stock horse is.
> 
> ...


 
I got plenty of chance to know the breed, I just wan't impressed. Donavin (the friesian/tb) was actually quite stunning with lovely movements, even if his color reminded me a lot of a mule. Some of the problem was prolly caused by the previous owner who didn't establish respect in any of their horses, but anyway, it's just my opnion of the breed. I'll stick to my TB and stock horses. :wink:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't think it's all the rider although the owner I knew was 'odd'. Some horses are just out there. Sadly while the two Friesians I worked with were really pretty they were loons.


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Zab said:


> There are pretty and less pretty individuals in every breed, and there is no breed or horse that everyone will find stunning


Zab ~ very true words. Too bad we all can't just say admiring things about all these breeds & let the other comments go but I guess that just isn't human nature. We all think our own horse is the most beautiful & the most talented & some just have to voice it I guess ....


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It wouldn't be much of a discussion if they were all pretty pony comments. Besides, there's a lot you can learn by someone else's point of view. Especially if things you thought were right about a breed really aren't and vice versa.


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Solon said:


> It wouldn't be much of a discussion if they were all pretty pony comments. Besides, there's a lot you can learn by someone else's point of view. Especially if things you thought were right about a breed really aren't and vice versa.


Solon ~ you are 100% right. I think you are misunderstanding me. There's a big difference between stating a point of view & being insulting which you weren't. That's all I meant & I really wasn't even necessarily referring to this thread but to posts in general.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Well, some people have pretty direct views on horses. I've heard plenty about draft horses. It's not bad, it's just their point of view.

BTW- your horse is absolutely *STRIKING*. What an amazing head and beautiful eyes.


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Solon said:


> Well, some people have pretty direct views on horses. I've heard plenty about draft horses. It's not bad, it's just their point of view.
> 
> BTW- your horse is absolutely *STRIKING*. What an amazing head and beautiful eyes.


Well, I'm so green that I don't really know much of anything at all other than if I like the look of something or not! The barn where I board has some draft horses & I'm in awe of them as they are so huge & I am so short. They are so beautiful though.

Thank you so much for the compliment ~ he does have beautiful eyes. When I first looked into them, it was like looking into beautiful ocean water. Corny, I know, but true. 

I'm so new at this, I don't even know what constitutes a good head but thank you so much anyway! I know it's a very nice compliment!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

For the record y'all:

I was trying to share an interesting and little known fact about a breed I've loved forever and admire greatly. Joking isn't always a nice thing to do, because (like now) it just looks like you're making fun of someone. Maybe the out-of-context-to-this-thread comments hurt my feelings. Maybe it would have been nicer to recognize that it hurt another person's feelings and said "sorry" and left it at that. Maybe.
:-(

I also never meant any negativity by my descriptive terms for Percherons or Stock horses. I apologize for those of you who took offense. :?

Percherons nowadays, especially American Percherons, are built lighter and leggier than orginally, much like Friesians. Olde French Percherons were like 15 hhs, low to the ground and built like a mack truck. Quite bulldogish. Being "bulldoggish" requires a sense of pride, so it's not negative. And I never said they were UN-docile, just not as docile as their drafter counterparts. Being docile is being submissive, and Percherons are like Friesians (which you will hear me call them NOT DOCILE as well) they require respect before they'll whole heartedly work for you. All the old farmers I know from my childhood that bred and worked them called them as I have, like cats (what we call "snobbish"). Again, being a snob by description isn't a bad thing..."one who pretentiously (or "given to outward show") judges others by social rank" ...horses are a social order. :wink: I actually always liked Percherons. I wanted an old-fashioned French-bred horse when I was younger. I find their behaviours quirky and wish I could be more like them. 

I've dealt with a couple Percherons (and even more crosses) on a personal basis...which is dealing with _them_, not their training so much...and they've all displayed the same attributes in one degree or another. However, I also love to learn and research and talk with people, and I base my comments on that perspective as well. 2 plus 2 has to equal 4, but it can't if you don't have that second 2. If I were flying solo, or blind, I would ask a question, or turn my statement in askance of a discussion. So I can learn. So I can understand. 

Stock horses are actually the better suited to my own personality. I called them "dog like" which is submissive in a non-selfish and wanting to please way, which is _loyalty_. And I ADORE dogs, too!! I'm such a dog person...but I digress. We get along well. We're both laid back, and easier for one another to understand. We comprimise and agree more readily because we want to maintain our peace. If I could afford one, I would own one now as a trail horse, because sometimes it's nice to not have to deal with something with "attitude". 

And my first and best horse was a rescued TB.

On the other hand, calling something or somebody "crazy" and "a loon" shows a certain amount of disrespect. Not to mention lacks compassion. NOBODY and NOTHING is born crazy! Crazy means broken. Anything broken can be fixed!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I didn't think anyone was being mean...just my opinion. Each person has different preferences. I think the 'dog-like' description of stock horses is pretty funny. I really think it should be more specific, because I own GSDs and they are anything but easygoing and calm submissive like stock horses are said to be, nor does that equal loyalty in my mind. My German Shepherd Dogs are much more like Arabs (I like Arabs too, coincidence?) in that they challenge and push and need a certain type of person to lead them before they'll really give it their all. But if you're that person, it's a relationship like none other, and they'll kill themselves trying for you.  I guess I'm just okay with animals that want proof you're a good leader before they agree to follow. Sounds like Friesians are on the list too (as well as being gorgeous!).


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

No one was being mean. Just sharing observations. The two I spent time with were loons. I have no idea if it was owner related or the breed. But I have heard the same said of other Friesians. I think they are beautiful. Just after spending so much time around them I would never own one. They certainly are perfect for many people.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow, I've always known that Friesians drove but never knew that they were trotters too. the things I learn on this forum =]

There are some crazy horses in each and every breed, everyone must agree to that, just like there are aggressive dogs (mine being one). Animals are that way due to experiences, they weren't born crazy. My dog can't stand kids who scream.... so she feels the need to bite =/. I can't put her around any kids who are loud under the age of 6 or so. she was teased as a pup behind a fence where she couldn't do anything, the moment she got the chance she bit the boy.... he got 24 stitches in his cheek.

Horses will react badly to bad treatment as well (duh, we've all heard the stories of the abused horses) some you can turn around and others have been pushed past the limit.

ANY horse reguardless of beauty or breed had the chance at one point to be a WONDERFUL horse.

I personally LOVE the Friesian breed, I have only personally worked with one and he was a dream. that being said I had a friend who had a Standie (ex-racer) that wasn't the best looker but was a good horse. her dad raised Standies for racing and there were some lookers and some not so lookers. it's going to happen in every breed.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I was born a smidge crazy.


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Rissa said:


> I was born a smidge crazy.


Rissa ~ I don't care if you are crazy ~ your horses are absolutely beautiful! And your photographer does a wonderful job!


----------

